
Our universe is a hologram, and we’re floating inside of it, suggests new resear - bbmac
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/172812-our-universe-is-a-hologram-and-were-floating-inside-of-it-suggests-new-research
======
anonbanker
Well, that certainly makes what came before the Big Bang a little more
interesting.

------
bobwaycott
Could probably use a 2013 in the title.

------
Randin
Say, I to watched The Matrix.

